# Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft



## samsamilia (1. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage 

darf ich auch ohne in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein an DAV-Gewässern angeln oder ist das verboten???
Wohne in Sachsen-Anhalt wenn das von Bedeutung ist.

Schon mal danke im vorraus!

mfg


----------



## fisherb00n (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Sofern du Prüfung und Jahreskarte hast und Gastanglerstrecken vorhanden sind darfst du dort angeln...

Natürlich mit Tages- oder Wochenkarte...einfach mal beim Händler nachfragen welche Gewässerstrecken für Gastangler freigegeben sind...


----------



## Jacky Fan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Besitzt der DAV denn eigene Gewässer?

Mit den entsprechenden Papieren (Fischereischein plus Erlaubnis vom Pächter) darfst du fischen.
Aber solche Grundlegenden Sachen lehrnt man doch bei der Fischerprüfung


----------



## samsamilia (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Wow danke für die schnelle Antwort(und das um die Uhrzeit)

also ne Jahreskarte beim DAV hab ich 

nur finde ich den Jahresbeitrag in unserem Verein mit über 80€ für übertrieben und nun wollte ich wissen ob ich mich einfach so an ein DAV-Gewässer setzten kann.

Oder MUSS ich unbedingt Mitglied im Verein sein ODER eine Tages-,Wochen- etc.-karte haben?

mfg


----------



## samsamilia (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

also wenn ich das bei jacky fan richtig verstanden habe benötge ich den fischereischein und die erlaubnis vom pächter ALSO vom DAV der durch den verein vertreten wird 

das heißt also das ich dem verein also doch die 80 euro in den rachen werfen muss,korrekt?

mfg


----------



## Locke4865 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Mußt nicht Tages oder Wochenkarten gibts meist 
beim Angelhändler um die Ecke 
Die + Fischereischein reichen aus
sind aber mit Abstand Teuerer als eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein


----------



## Newland (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Hallo samsamilia,

grundsätzlich musst du Mitglied eines Vereins sein, um Mitglied beim DAV zu sein. 

"Mitgliedschaft im DAV ist vom Prinzip her nur über einen Verein möglich, wobei einige Landesverbände auch Einzelmitglieder aufnehmen." (Zitat:www.anglerverband.com)

Durch deine Mitgliedschaft erhälst du vergünstigte Tageskarten an den DAV-Gewässern. Du kannst also auch ohne DAV-Mitgliedschaft dort Angeln, aber halt nicht so  günstig.

Ich persönlich finde 80,- € als Vereinsbeitrag in Ordnung (Vorausgesetzt die Gegenleistung passt).


----------



## samsamilia (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Danke für die hilfreichen antworten:m

habs jetzt kapiert 

dachte das das geld das ich beim landesfischereiamt bezahle zählt für den DAV 
hätte nur mal auf die aufkleber die man vom verein immer bekommt gucken können,da ist ja auch immer das DAV-zeichen drauf|supergri

schöne pfingsten wünsch ich noch

mfg samsamilia


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Moin moin,



samsamilia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage
> 
> ...


 
Mal meine Erfahrung mit DAV-Gewässern,

*Ich bin kein Mitglied im DAV*.
 Wenn ich in DAV Gewässern angeln will such ich mir vor Ort den nächst-besten Angelladen oder nen Verein und kaufe dort die entsprechende Tages oder Wochenkarte. Einziges Manko , es ist keine Nachtangelgehmigung mitdabei.Mit dieser Karte kann ich dann alle DAV- Gewässer im entsprechenden Bundesland beangeln. Ausnahmen sind Gewässer die der DAV an Vereine direkt verpachtet hat. Da bekommt man die karte nur über den pachtenden Verein.

Will man dauerhaft an DAV-Gewässern angeln bleibt nur der Weg über eine Mitgliedschaft. Wenn man sich dann noch fürn 10er die Austauschkarte holt hat man noch die ganzen Gewässer des ( Austausch) Bundeslandes mit dazu.
Beispiel.
Ich zahle hier für Beitrag und Angelkarte 53€. Dazu dann noch die Austauschkarte für Brandenburg. Macht zusammen 63 Tacken. Damit kann ich dann alle VDSF Gewässer in MV und alle DAV Gewässer in Brandenburg beangeln. Das sind tausende ha Wasserfläche. Vom Preis her unschlagbar.


----------



## samsamilia (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

so hab jetzt für 83 taken meinen beitrag bezahlt|gr:

bin dann gleich mit nem schönen wobbler an die saale gegangen und konnte doch tatsächlich nen handschuh zum biss überreden
das prachtexemplar wurde schonend in die mülltonne eingesetzt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Wenn Du Dich mal ein bisschen umschaust wirst Du feststellen das 83€ Jahresbeitrag sehr günstig sind, bei uns in der Gegend sind Beiträge >200€ für 1 Gewässer absolut nicht unüblich...

83€ für 365Tage angeln ist doch wirklich sehr wenig...


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

denk ich auch! 110€ sind es bei uns, und das ohne auch nur eine gewässererlaubnis!! für mich als student blutet da schon verdammt das portmonaie


----------



## eric_d. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Der Jahresbeitrag ist bei mir im Verein auch 80 euro. Kenne noch nen Verein da kostet es 120 euro im Jahr. Finde ich voll übertrieben. |gr:


----------



## fisherb00n (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

Bei uns sind es 80€ für mehrere Abschnitte an der Ruhr...
Bin ich voll mit einverstanden für einige km unterschiedlich gestalteter Fließgewässer...:l


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft*

@Aalredl, Eric_d., fisherboon und Stefan das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen VDSF und DAV. Beim VDSF hast du nur deine Vereinsgewässer und beim DAV hast du den Gewässerpool mit allen Seen, die durch die Mitgleidsvereine des DAV bewirtschaftet werden.


----------

